
Reddit Infrastructure Team AMA - technion
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/ecf8yl/were_reddits_infrastructure_team_ask_us_anything/
======
finnthehuman
Database janitoring for reddit in 2019 is a weird flex. They barely say
anything and what they do say is exactly what you'd expect for a website like
reddit:

AWS, k8s, terraform, puppet, think 10 years is "quite old" for a codebase (and
they leave a few lines that can be read between to theorize why it's such a
ramshackle affair). Publicly supporting new product direction, while
simultaneously disclaiming any personal responsibility for it.

